# Dubai Average Temperature



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Dubai temperature... is an average of 33 Celsius everyday from April to November?!?!?!? WTF!!! This is insane! I guess ill be drinking 15 Liters of water per day! Wow! - I can only imagine what a really bad hangover feels like, the next morning, if you are out in the hot sun, my goodness!!! 

Weather.com Dubai Avg Temp and Precipitation


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually that's not quite true. 33 is probably the averag from November to April and not the other way around. From June until the end of September, temperatures range between 40 to 50 degrees celsius during the day. But don't worry, the air conditioning does wonders for our immune system!
Winter is quite pleasant actually. Temperatures go up to the mid 20s during the day


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Dubai temperature... is an average of 33 Celsius everyday from April to November?!?!?!? WTF!!! This is insane! I guess ill be drinking 15 Liters of water per day! Wow! - I can only imagine what a really bad hangover feels like, the next morning, if you are out in the hot sun, my goodness!!!
> 
> Weather.com Dubai Avg Temp and Precipitation


Thanks for the information, I'm sure we really didn't know this.

Anyway, I've found I got used to the heat pretty quickly. The only time it really is an issue is if your work involves construction or something and you have to go to site visits in the heat. Otherwise it's not uncommon to wear long sleeves due to the strength of the ACs here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did the UAE gov infiltrate that website and post those averages ????


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually, the official name for Dubai is now Crematoria...we just spent our first summer here...man oh man...what fun ;-)

In fact the entire Middle East should be renamed to Crematoria !

LOL


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> From June until the end of September, temperatures range between 40 to 50 degrees celsius during the day.


Youre scaring me!!! LOL. 50 degrees? WOW! I dont think I even know what that feels like....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The temperature does not drop below 25 degrees from May to September, while noon temperatures are above 33 C continuously from mid April to mid October.

If its any consolation, its that many parts of the Gulf interior, Riyadh, Al Ain etc get much hotter in summer.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

its simply hot hot hot 

melting.. 

do not wear foundation lol


----------

